

X86 vs ARM increasingly competing - drKarl
http://www.tgdaily.com/opinion-features/59285-x86-vs-arm-the-apocalyptical-war

======
nl
_For example, to move up ARM only needs to add more cores or more processors,
while to move down, Intel would be force to cripple existing products._

So apparently the author has no idea what they are talking about.

If AMD can't match Intel "moving up" then what exactly indicated ARM will
magically be able to do it?

Even if everything else was equal, Intel has a huge advantage in fabs, which
is very important with high end parts. Only IBM come close to them.

~~~
zwieback
I think the statement was made in the context of Intel moving to multiple
cores and abandoning the higher-and-higher clock speed approach, which is
something ARM licensees can do as well. "Moving up" wasn't meant to read
"getting as big as Intel." In that sense there really isn't "ARM" - there's a
bunch of ARM licensee's with different strategies so it's not one company
against another, it's Intel vs. a different architectural approach.

It's not that Intel doesn't have everything it needs and more in terms of
technology and resources, it's just that Intel stands for a certain type of
processor and ARM for a very different one. Intel could start making ARM chips
again (remember XScale) but that would cannibalize their monopoly on PC and
server processors.

Personally, I wouldn't count Intel out quite yet. There's a lot more to
building a powerful processor than a core and all those years of building
chipsets counts for something.

